# Blankets for MINI donkeys



## GlacierRidge (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, I didn't want to hijack the other post....poor guy! But I'm having trouble getting my older donkey a blanket. She needs one, on those cold days and nights...she has shivering spells. Yes, she has shelter and getting all the hay she can eat.... my question is which blankets worked for you?

I've been trying some foal blankets...have taken two back to stores already. One fit fairly well in the back, but didn't cover her sides well enough I thought, and the belly band, at it's largest, was barely fitting her. She's pregnant, so it wouldn't fit her long! The larger size foal blanket was too big....

Anyone have some brands I can check into? I really don't want to spend a lot on a blanket, I'm not sure if it will get chewed up by her buddies.... and the foal blankets I've been looking at are in the $40 range. I know there is a website out there that makes and sells blankets specifically for donkeys, but I'd like to stay in a lower priced blanket...but still want her comfortable.

I was looking at the Kensington yearling blanket, and the Weatherbeeta...Jasper I think it was....... but that one you buy by size, which makes me think it's not very adjustable. When I measured her, chest to tail along the side, I got 48".

Thanks for any input!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 15, 2008)

I just purchased my little mini a blanket today and paid $7.00. It was on clearance. Here is the site. They also have alot of discounts and have blankets for $14.00. I have purchased from them before and they are great.

http://custompetandtack.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 15, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Hopefully "Shari" will read this ... she has a great website for nice waterproof coats that don't come off when they roll[/SIZE]


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks much, both of you! I checked out that website....wow....those are some great prices.....nice products, eh? I am going to be looking around at my options tonight....and thanks for the ideas so far!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 17, 2008)

Did you find a blanket yet?


----------



## GlacierRidge (Jan 19, 2008)

No, I haven't. I was trying to find something local because I wanted it NOW! But...I have her in the barn...it was -10 when I got up this morning....with wind chill around -25. It sucks! ANyway...a friend of mine in Idaho has some foal blankets she won't be using anymore....she measured one and sounds like it will be perfect, with a little grow or shrinkage room too. She said she sent it out yesterday. But my goaties are shivering this am too.... now maybe I need to go for dog blankets? LOL

TOO DARN COLD. I'm SO moving to Florida....


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 19, 2008)

GlacierRidge said:


> No, I haven't. I was trying to find something local because I wanted it NOW! But...I have her in the barn...it was -10 when I got up this morning....with wind chill around -25. It sucks! ANyway...a friend of mine in Idaho has some foal blankets she won't be using anymore....she measured one and sounds like it will be perfect, with a little grow or shrinkage room too. She said she sent it out yesterday. But my goaties are shivering this am too.... now maybe I need to go for dog blankets? LOL
> TOO DARN COLD. I'm SO moving to Florida....


It sounds so cold there ...brrrrrr





if it makes you feel any better ..... I don't blanket my Donks ...I have never wanted to spoil them with blankets/sheets. They have nice Winter Coats and don't seem to mind about the Cold ??





LOL...Dog Coats... work so good for Goats


----------

